
Mother-daughter team joins YC to accelerate their drug discovery platform - Geekette
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/08/mother-daughter-duo-joins-y-combinator-to-accelerate-drug-discovery-platform-macromoltek/
======
dsign
That has to be one of the coolest things you can do with your parents/kids :-)

~~~
Geekette
The story is also commendable for having a parent and child successfully work
together in a high-pressure startup. Many members of happy families would
groan at the thought of working together, much less in such a chaotic context.

Sure, family businesses exist but processes are well established, company
creation process involved only the parents. Friction is also minimized when
the company is large enough to provide separation (i.e. relatives working in
different depts/capacities that direct interaction with other relatives is
minimized).

------
everdev
Excited to hear how this develops. It's often recommended not to go into
business with your friends because the dynamic changes and your friendship can
get replaced with a business relationship if you're not careful. There are
also explicit hierarchies in business that might conflict with your friendship
roles.

I haven't heard the same advice about not getting into business with your
family, but I imagine similar challenges arise where you have to be conscious
of turning off the business relationship over the holidays, etc.

~~~
meric
Family businesses are pretty common. I think they can work as long as family
ties are prioritised over the business.

